# Faire fonctionner une samsung ML-1610 sous mac?



## mikana (15 Décembre 2007)

Les drivers pour cette imprimante n'existent que pour windows. Existe-t-il une solution pour la faire fonctionner sous un macbook?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2007)

Si le pilote n'existe pas, non, à moins que tu ne sois capable d'en développer un toi même. Par contre, il y a deux choses que tu peux creuser : 

1) Savoir si il existe une imprimante commercialisée sous une autre marque basée sur la même "mécanique", et pour laquelle il y aurait un pilote Mac.

2) Vérifier qu'il n'existe pas de pilote "Gutenprint" pour cette imprimante.


----------



## Php21 (17 Décembre 2007)

Adresse : GuntPrint " -->  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1537

Avec cette adresse open-source cela m'etonnerai que tu ne trouve pas ton driver.
Mon Epson RX560, ne fonctionnait plus avant que je trouve ce pilote " Guntprint " et depuis tout fonctionne parfaitement, comme avec Tiger (10.4.10).

Ps : La derniere version date du 12 dec 07.


----------



## joker450 (27 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,
Je compte changer pour mac,
Et j'aurais voulu savoir si la Samsung ml-1610 était répertorié sur les nouveaux macs.
Leur listing d'imprimante et indisponible en ligne.
Si non es que la personne peux nous dire comment elle a résolut le probléme.
Merci


----------



## awfice (26 Avril 2011)

CLICK SUR LE LIEN ET INSTALL SE DRIVER, JE L'AI TESTER SUR SNOW ET CA FONCTIONNE 

http://guigo.us/mac/splix/


----------

